# Breeding Dwarf Gouramis info please



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Has anyone here ever breed dwarf gouramis I read about it a while back and wanted to try it. Now that I'm making my 10g planted with soft acidic water I feel like I have more of a chance of breeding them. I was probally only gonna have a pair of them and two otos in their. Also do ya'll know how to sex them? I believe the females are more of a grayish color and the dorsal fins are different right? Thanks alot I've read alot about breeding dwarf gouramis in the past but have forgotten so I'm trying to get my info together.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

males and females are very easy to sex. Females are uncommon and are very dule in color while males can be bought easily for they have very bright colors. They spawn Using a bubble-nest similar to a betta


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah I knew that I know a place in town that has females too


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

just google dwarf gouramis, i did this once and found breeding articles. If you don't find enough try breeding dwarf gouramis


----------

